
If Object-Oriented Programming were announced today - ingve
http://www.sicpers.info/2017/07/if-object-oriented-programming-were-announced-today/
======
k__
It's not only FP.

Just look at Rust and Go, they are more like C than C++ or Java.

Or the different kinds of OO.

Classes like in Java? Prototypes like in JavaScript? Methods like C++?
Messages like Objective-C? Multiple Inheritance like C++? Non inheritance at
all?

OOP? I don't even...

